

Designing the Windows 8 file name collision experience - recoiledsnake
http://blogs.msdn.com/b/b8/archive/2011/08/26/designing-the-windows-8-file-name-collision-experience.aspx

======
benaston
Frankly this is a good example of over-engineering what should be a non-
problem. In the vast majority of cases the option I want is "keep both" - this
reduces the chance of data loss to zero and enables me to get on with
something that is more important to me at that moment (and use my excellent
human brain to delete one of the conflicted files later). As soon as the UX
designers attempt to do anything else the UI becomes very complicated, very
quickly (as shown here).

One final point - from the linked article it would appear that the Windows UX
designers remain addicted to modal dialogs which are, IMO, the antithesis of a
productive UI.

------
qntm
Windows 7 was the first operating system I used which actually got this right.
The options present, like "keep the second file, but rename it" and "do the
same thing for all the rest", were options that I actually wanted to use and
which were actually like meaningful, unlike the ambiguous and useless buttons
such as "skip" and "ignore all" which came before.

